# Wie wechsele ich vom Networkmanager zu WICD?

## EOF

Da der Networkmanager seit dem Wechsel auf KDE 4 keine offizielle GUI

mehr hat (erst wieder ab KDE 4.3) möchte ich zu WICD wechseln.

Dazu habe ich das aktuelle WICD installiert, den Networkmanager gestoppt

und den wicd-daemon gestartet.

Dann habe ich nochmal dbus und hal neu gestartet (womit auch wicd 

nochmal neu gestartet wird)

Leider brich die GUI dann mit einem Fehler ab. Das gleiche passiert auch

wenn ich die ~amd64 version von wicd installiere.

Habe ich vielleicht irgendetwas vergessen? Für den Networkmanager musste

man ja einiges löschen, damit der tut.

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Fehlermeldung ist hilfreich.

----------

## EOF

Ich bekomme folgendes

```

(process:6084): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.                            

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.                

Has notifications support False                                   

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure                  

Loading...                                                        

Connecting to daemon...                                           

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...  

Wicd daemon is shutting down!                                     

Traceback (most recent call last):                                

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 826, in <module>      

    main(sys.argv)                                                

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 88, in wrapper        

    return func(*args, **kwargs)                                  

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 798, in main          

    tray_icon = TrayIcon(animate)                                 

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 128, in __init__      

    self.icon_info = self.TrayConnectionInfo(self.tr, animate)    

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 164, in __init__      

    self.set_not_connected_state()                                

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 88, in wrapper        

    return func(*args, **kwargs)                                  

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 254, in set_not_connected_state

    self._show_notification(language['disconnected'], None, 'stop')        

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 169, in _show_notification     

    self._last_bubble = pynotify.Notification(title, details,              

NameError: global name 'pynotify' is not defined                           

```

Wenn ich wicd-client als root starte, dann stoppt es bei "Cant't connect ..."

und das obwohl dich den deamon und dbus neu gestartet habe

----------

## Finswimmer

Anscheinend läuft der Daemon nicht.

Starte den mal als root mit : wicd -f -e -o

Tobi

----------

## EOF

Damit bekomme ich

```

 #  wicd -f -e -o

---------------------------

wicd initializing...

---------------------------

wicd is version 1.6.0 410

did not find backend in configuration, setting default external

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1726, in <module>

    main(sys.argv)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1690, in main

    daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 111, in __init__

    self.ReadConfig()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 856, in ReadConfig

    self.SetBackend(app_conf.get("Settings", "backend", default=be_def))

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 123, in get

    return self.get_option(*args, **kargs)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 102, in get_option

    self.set(section, option, str(default), write=True)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 74, in set

    self.set_option(*args, **kargs)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 64, in set_option

    value = to_unicode(value)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/misc.py", line 377, in to_unicode

    encoding = locale.getpreferredencoding()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/locale.py", line 523, in getpreferredencoding

    setlocale(LC_CTYPE, "")

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/locale.py", line 487, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

----------

## Finswimmer

setlocale(LC_CTYPE, "") 

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

Was sagt ein "locale"?

Bzw. exportiere mal LC_CTYPE=POSIX und starte dann mal wicd.

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme folgendes
> 
> ```
> 
> (process:6084): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
> ...

 

Sieht aus wie ein Bug in WICD... baue es mal neu mit dem libnotify-Use-Flag

----------

